# today we closed on our house!!



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 21, 2016)

i hasnt been awful.

selling a house, renting a tiny apartment, and shopping for a new house. and of course moving away from my city.

if i had to pick the worst part..my first buying agent. she was terrible and i had to have that "it's not you, it's me" conversation to fire her gently.

we got a proper hard working honest agent and we got into a house quickly. 
..the second worst part was my bank. wow..they wanted documentation on everything.

it's over. seller needs to rent back from us for a few weeks. but i cannot wait to get into a new house and the KITCHEN!! i'm hoping to buy a Gesshin Kagero to celebrate the new food i am going to crank out.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 21, 2016)

tonight, i'm making my wife's favorite shrimp dish (over rice) and drinking some pink wine to celebrate.!!


----------



## Mute-on (Jun 21, 2016)

Congratulations on the new pad! Enjoy the new kitchen and Pink Wine. New house means new memories waiting to be made (and new knives to celebrate
All the best 
J


----------



## jmgray (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats....next the 3rd worst part moving in


----------



## mc2442 (Jun 21, 2016)

Congratulations, I hope it treats you well!


----------



## turbochef422 (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats. It's always a fun time in a new house. Enjoy it.


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Jun 21, 2016)

Right on brotha, now hopefully you can cook without that recirculating vent you've mentioned blowing in your face.


----------



## HHH Knives (Jun 21, 2016)

Awesome. Congrats to ya!!


----------



## alterwisser (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats!!!!! 

I remember our first. Made me sweat and caused more discomfort than I thought was possible ...


----------



## WildBoar (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats!

Don't be too hard on your bank -- all the info they need is due to new financing regulations, etc.


----------



## schanop (Jun 21, 2016)

Congrats. Are you planning to rebuild a new kitchen? High BTU open burner or induction for in door wokking, and another one for out side wokking. That would be fun!


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 22, 2016)

WildBoar said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Don't be too hard on your bank -- all the info they need is due to new financing regulations, etc.



you are probably right.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 22, 2016)

As we say, Pic's or it never happened, Boom, Boom, lets see your rooms...


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 22, 2016)

the kitchen is very good.

and it has a hood vent, which is the first thing i look for. not positive my refurbished chopping block table will fit, but i am gonna try. i am not gonna remodel anything yet. the lady i bought it from had similar vision and did most of the work.

i hope to do more outside cooking. grilling and stirfry. part of the benefit of living in california is the excellent weather. eating outside is my wife's thing. she is shopping exterior furniture more than inside stuff.


----------



## daveb (Jun 22, 2016)

Kewl Beans!


----------



## mark76 (Jun 22, 2016)

Congratulations! And obviously we want to see pics of (knives in) your new kitchen.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 22, 2016)

i've been using one single knife for the past three months. i packed them all away on only pulled out my wife's favorite.

a 6" wustof classic. that thing is the worst watermelon opener.


----------



## ecchef (Jun 22, 2016)

Congrats! I closed a month or so ago and never even saw the place. Well, I did see pictures. Already know the kitchen is going to need an overhaul.
I don't like states where the brokers work without attorneys. Yeah, it adds another layer of expense, but also another layer of protection.


----------



## toddnmd (Jun 22, 2016)

Congrats on the new house--sounds like you got one with a nice kitchen.
And you'll get a "new" set of knives when you unpack! I'll bet you'll appreciate them even more after your recent experiences with a single knife.


----------



## chinacats (Jun 23, 2016)

Congrats, know you're ready to get settled...time for a stock the bar party


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Jul 4, 2016)

Cooking & eating outside sounds good, nice to have your better half likes it too. Congrats on the new house.


----------

